# Pictures from our dog fashion show



## PetsPantry (Nov 8, 2007)

Hi

Here are some pictures from our dog fashion show we held about a month ago in our shop. I hope you enjoy them!


















You can find lots more on our site at : Dog Show Pictures

Many Thanks

Pets Pantry


----------



## Esined (Nov 2, 2007)

how cute, dont know what my cats would think of them


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2007)

Nice pic's...

I can't imagine trying to wrestle any of my Akita's into some kind of woolly jumper though lol...


----------



## bullyb (Nov 2, 2007)

lovely.....


----------



## Vixen (Nov 2, 2007)

very cute


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2007)

great pictures


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2007)

adorable!!!


----------



## PetsPantry (Nov 8, 2007)

Hi

Thank you all for your responses. 

I'm sure their will be lots more nice pictures with dogs in their Christmas presents...

Yes we do have coats suitable for large breed dog, our range of Outhwaite Coats is probably your best bet.

Many Thanks Again

Pets Pantry


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

great pics


----------

